
Using QuadTree for 2d collision detection - DanielRibeiro
http://www.kyleschouviller.com/wsuxna/quadtree-source-included/
======
sophacles
There is a follow-up article linked[1] from the OP article, I almost missed it
-- the combination of the two actually makes a really good explanation.

This is a pretty cool algorithm and data-structure set. Thanks for the link,
and keep these types of articles coming :)

[1] for easy reference: <http://www.kyleschouviller.com/xna/quadtree-code-
design/>

